# How many of you think @VicMackey is his son?



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

The resemblance is uncanny down to even the nose.


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

@StrangerDanger @VicMackey @justadude @Ambrose


----------



## ChristianChad (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jun 8, 2022)

ChristianChad said:


> View attachment 1722794


could pass as french mission impossible vibes


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

ChristianChad said:


> View attachment 1722794


You are a converted Christian abomination.


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

_Who _in the world is selecting "nah" ?





Seriously shame on you guys, you are keeping a son( @VicMackey ) away from his real father by confusing him into thinking that he is not his son -


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> View attachment 1722797
> View attachment 1722800


One is a monkey-human abomination (left) 
And the other is full human


----------



## Deleted member 16058 (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> View attachment 1722797
> View attachment 1722800



post a smiling pic cmon


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> One is a monkey-human abomination (left)
> And the other is full human


No humans have bones dude


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

Walter said:


> post a smiling pic cmon


here are 3


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

Shame on you guys for selecting "nah" and keeping a son away from his father - 




@Leonardo DiCaprio @StrangerDanger @justadude @phukmikehok @justinzayn @Octillionaire3


----------



## Deleted member 16058 (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> here are 3
> View attachment 1722808



1st left one mogs hard


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> _Who _in the world is selecting "nah" ?
> 
> View attachment 1722799
> 
> ...


i voted yes dev


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

Walter said:


> 1st left one mogs hard


That's frauded more than the Instagram models you see


----------



## Deleted member 16058 (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> That's frauded more than the Instagram models you see



how so?

he posted videos he's legit idk what you're talking

you height mog he face mogs you

simple as


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> That's frauded more than the Instagram models you see


nigga it is a fucking candid taken w my friends


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Jun 8, 2022)

ChristianChad said:


> View attachment 1722794


his face is similar to @mogstar


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> nigga it is a fucking candid taken w my friends
> 
> View attachment 1722816


Is this pic real? Wtf unironically can't believe my eyes, you are just a meme to me. It's so odd seeing you in a natural setting around other people


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> That's frauded more than the Instagram models you see


@Walter , how in the world are these not frauded? - 







He is lightening his skin, clearing blemishes,. Sharpening his features, bringing in the missing glow on his skin. This is him unfrauded -


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> Is this pic real? Wtf unironically can't believe my eyes, you are just a meme to me. It's so odd seeing you in a natural setting around other people


rate them


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> @Walter , how in the world are these not frauded? -
> View attachment 1722821
> View attachment 1722822
> 
> ...


its called smiling you fucking freak


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> rate them


First guy is like a HTN but he' pale and lacks any contrasts, has no lashes and vague eyebrows but looks prettyboyish. The guy on the right MTN, idk looks ogre but at the same time more masc than average


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> its called smiling you fucking freak



IP grabber


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> First guy is like a HTN but he' pale and lacks any contrasts, has no lashes and vague eyebrows but looks prettyboyish. The guy on the right MTN, idk looks ogre but at the same time more masc than average


does right mog me btw, he also has a sfs smile


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> its called smiling you fucking freak



Post full video


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> does right mog me btw, he also has a sfs smile


yes he mogs you


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> Post full video


no you'd meme it cuz I'm roasting devansh thorughout


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> no you'd meme it cuz I'm roasting devansh thorughout


No I wouldnt and I can give you a pass as I just want to see your attempt to break him down verbally


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> no you'd meme it cuz I'm roasting devansh thorughout


considering everything else you've posted you have nothing to lose


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> its called smiling you fucking freak



Literal downward grown, weak chinned abomination - 








Compare to my side profile - 







@StrangerDanger @Pakicel


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> Literal downward grown, weak chinned abomination -
> View attachment 1722837
> View attachment 1722838
> 
> ...


@Preston @AscendingHero @StrangerDanger 

is there a reason dev's nose looks droopy and big from the front while looking normal from the side


----------



## Preston (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> nigga it is a fucking candid taken w my friends
> 
> View attachment 1722816


I thought British Anglo-Saxons looked high class, refined and sophisticated. @alienmaxxer are these men Irish fags larping as brits.


----------



## Deleted member 16058 (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> @Walter , how in the world are these not frauded? -
> View attachment 1722821
> View attachment 1722822
> 
> ...



whatever man


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

MarkCorrigan said:


> considering everything else you've posted you have nothing to lose


With your efforts a son a can meet his father -


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> Literal downward grown, weak chinned abomination -
> View attachment 1722837
> View attachment 1722838
> 
> ...


bro my chin is literally 41mm long its totally fine, its not even recessed from the side its just not projected


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> nigga it is a fucking candid taken w my friends
> 
> View attachment 1722816


2 humans with 1 chimp in between.


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> bro my chin is literally 41mm long its totally fine, its not even recessed from the side its just not projected


Whatever, all I know is you have no jaw definition plus >140 degree gonial angle plus you beard fraud to hide your chin

While I have a 118 degree gonial angle long mandible body and chin extends past lips -


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

Preston said:


> I thought British Anglo-Saxons looked high class, refined and sophisticated. @alienmaxxer are these men Irish fags larping as brits.


tbh i think they dont really look brutish or low class


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> Literal downward grown, weak chinned abomination -
> View attachment 1722837
> View attachment 1722838
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 16058 (Jun 8, 2022)

Preston said:


> I thought British Anglo-Saxons looked high class, refined and sophisticated. @alienmaxxer are these men Irish fags larping as brits.



oi mate wat ya looking at ?


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> Whatever, all I know is you have no jaw definition


yeah because im bloated and have round gonions


----------



## cloUder (Jun 8, 2022)

dev mogs here:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## currylightskin (Jun 8, 2022)

disgusting whiteheads


2000 said:


> Literal downward grown, weak chinned abomination -
> View attachment 1722837
> View attachment 1722838
> 
> ...


----------



## Preston (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> @Preston @AscendingHero @StrangerDanger
> 
> is there a reason dev's nose looks droopy and big from the front while looking normal from the side


Nasal bridge doesn't project very far and it is slightly upturned . Hides most of the length.


----------



## cloUder (Jun 8, 2022)

cloUder said:


> dev mogs here:
> View attachment 1722845


can someone whos from india explain whats happening here?


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> yeah because im bloated and have round gonions


Bloated at around 20 percent body fat. 

Me at 30 percent body fat this January -


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> Bloated at around 20 percent body fat.
> 
> Me at 30 percent body fat this January -
> View attachment 1722849


ok, you're fatter than me congrats man


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> @Preston @AscendingHero @StrangerDanger
> 
> is there a reason dev's nose looks droopy and big from the front while looking normal from the side


It's cause my alar base is slightly bigger than my inner canthuses, it's normal for men. 


Preston said:


> Nasal bridge doesn't project very far and it is slightly upturned . Hides most of the length.


@Preston , how is my nasal projection below average? -


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> Whatever, all I know is you have no jaw definition plus >140 degree gonial angle plus you beard fraud to hide your chin
> 
> While I have a 118 degree gonial angle long mandible body and chin extends past lips -
> View attachment 1722846





your chin is extremely weak


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> Literal downward grown, weak chinned abomination -
> View attachment 1722837
> View attachment 1722838
> 
> ...


what's forward head posture


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> ok, you're fatter than me congrats man


I agree, but being fatter too I have a decent side profile, what does that tell you?


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> I agree, but being fatter too I have a decent side profile, what does that tell you?


you dont but whatever man


----------



## Deleted member 16058 (Jun 8, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> View attachment 1722853
> 
> your chin is extremely weak



oops😲😲😲


----------



## Preston (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> It's cause my alar base is slightly bigger than my inner canthuses, it's normal for men.
> 
> @Preston , how is my nasal projection below average? -
> View attachment 1722854


Not below average. Just average


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> you dont but whatever man


Bro he was always boneless even when lean
it doesnt matter

his leanest is still absolutely subhuman


----------



## Hueless (Jun 8, 2022)

ChristianChad said:


> View attachment 1722794


Dark looxz forever


----------



## currylightskin (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> It's cause my alar base is slightly bigger than my inner canthuses, it's normal for men.
> 
> @Preston , how is my nasal projection below average? -
> View attachment 1722854


look at the beard of a 22 year old man


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> View attachment 1722853
> 
> your chin is extremely weak


It is perfect side profile you jackass - 





Compare with Ballou -


----------



## ChristianChad (Jun 8, 2022)

Hueless said:


> Dark looxz forever
> View attachment 1722871


Who is the guy I posted originally? I have no idea who he is. Can you answer me please


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> It is perfect side profile you jackass -
> View attachment 1722862
> 
> 
> ...


not angled like yours
it's still extremely weak
dont even compare yourself to ballou son


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

@StrangerDanger @volcelfatcel @RabidRosaries


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> It is perfect side profile you jackass -
> View attachment 1722862
> 
> 
> ...


literally has nasolabial folds at 23 kek


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> not angled like yours
> it's still extremely weak
> dont even compare yourself to ballou son


You are 17 year old jackass who yaps even after proof. How can you not see the similarity gutter rat?


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> You are 17 year old jackass who yaps even after proof. How can you not see the similarity gutter rat?


I see zero similarities because ballou is gigachad and you're a subhuman rat pheno dalit


----------



## Deleted member 16058 (Jun 8, 2022)

*Kill All Cumskins*


Hueless said:


> Dark looxz forever
> View attachment 1722871


----------



## currylightskin (Jun 8, 2022)

mogged 🤙🤙🤙🤙


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> literally has nasolabial folds at 23 kek


It's because of being fat you idiot. 

Why do you even care, you have this side profile -


----------



## Hueless (Jun 8, 2022)

ChristianChad said:


> Who is the guy I posted originally? I have no idea who he is. Can you answer me please


Hes the guy who sent me home half naked. That was the best day of my life


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> It's because of being fat you idiot.
> 
> Why do you even care, you have this side profile -
> View attachment 1722884


nah that doesnt make sense
being fat doesnt cause nasolabial folds 
in fact being lacking face fat is what causes them 

you're coping so hard still 
just admit it you look like a 40 year old indian lesbian face and bodywise


----------



## Deleted member 16058 (Jun 8, 2022)

currylightskin said:


> mogged 🤙🤙🤙🤙



Oppo $100 cel


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> I see zero similarities because ballou is gigachad and you're a subhuman rat pheno dalit


I don't care of the repurcussions now - 





You are a epicanthic fold ridden, malnourished undertones chimp!, Look at the similarity between you and a random squinting Asian - 








Literally the same except he is looking up and you are a frauder so looking down. 

Get lost gutter rat!!


----------



## currylightskin (Jun 8, 2022)

Walter said:


> Oppo $100 cel


moms phone lol .


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> I don't care of the repurcussions now -
> View attachment 1722886
> 
> 
> ...


bruh you arent exactly doing anything to me rn, people that have seen me can confirm i have these exact eyes in motion @VicMackey @StrangerDanger


----------



## bogii (Jun 8, 2022)

this beef is hilarious man


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> I don't care of the repurcussions now -
> View attachment 1722886
> 
> 
> You are a epicanthic fold ridden, malnourished undertones chimp!, Look at the similarity between you and a random squinting Asian -


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> bruh you arent exactly doing anything to me rn, people that have seen me can confirm i have these exact eyes in motion @VicMackey @StrangerDanger


Good to know you have exactly these eyes unfrauded in motion -


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> View attachment 1722893
> View attachment 1722894


Unsquinted vs Squinted
And unlike him I have actual supra-orbitals


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> Good to know you have exactly these eyes unfrauded in motion -
> View attachment 1722900


nah mine are way more deep set than yours. People have seen my profile and have seen the supraorbitals @5ft1


----------



## Deleted member 16058 (Jun 8, 2022)

bogii said:


> this beef is hilarious man







Your browser is not able to display this video.





why Hindu brothers argue 

@Preston @StrangerDanger


----------



## Preston (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> It's because of being fat you idiot.
> 
> Why do you even care, you have this side profile -
> View attachment 1722884


Being fat is still a part of your looks tho. We can only rate what we see right now not what you are going to look like once you are lean. You make it seem like losing weight is as easy as getting a haircut.


----------



## Deleted member 3946 (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> _Who _in the world is selecting "nah" ?
> 
> View attachment 1722799
> 
> ...


I select nah cause your humor is cancerbad bro sorry, Vic is just fucking you up left and right and best you can do is this. Mirin dedication and improvement mindset at least


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> Unsquinted vs Squinted
> And unlike him I have actual supra-orbitals


he has the lowest supraorbital ive seen on an indian jfl at you man 

ive seen him in motion


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> Unsquinted vs Squinted
> And unlike him I have actual supra-orbitals


what if we get @Preston an unbiased third party to confirm my latest pics


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> what if we get @Preston an unbiased third party to confirm my latest pics


Show your full face to me in personal messages. I am pretty unbiased. It's just that you continually saying rude stuff about me that I react in a certain way. I won't go with the vote of any other guy until I see your face.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> Show your full face to me in personal messages. I am pretty unbiased. It's just that you continually saying rude stuff about me that I react in a certain way. I won't go with the vote of any other guy until I see your face.


im not showing you shit because you just posted my eye area again when i have not posted your mother once 
in fact ill literally make a cum edit of her right fucking now @VicMackey


----------



## Preston (Jun 8, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> what if we get @Preston an unbiased third party to confirm my latest pics


You mog with and without squint


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

Preston said:


> You mog with and without squint


what would you say the psl difference between @volcelfatcel and @2000 is btw?

2 imo


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> he has the lowest supraorbital ive seen on an indian jfl at you man
> 
> ive seen him in motion


That's lack of knowledge at best, do you know that higher supra-orbitals are actually the result of higher cheekbones? And higher supra-obritals automatically mean straighter looking supra-orbitals. By your metric your friend has low, non-prominent cheekbones.


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> That's lack of knowledge at best, do you know that higher supra-orbitals are actually the result of higher cheekbones? And higher supra-obritals automatically mean straighter looking supra-orbitals. By your metric your friend has low, non-prominent cheekbones.


none of this matters, I've seen his side profile and you can't squint bone into place


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 8, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> Is this pic real? Wtf unironically can't believe my eyes, you are just a meme to me. It's so odd seeing you in a natural setting around other people


looks tyronelite in that pic tbh.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> That's lack of knowledge at best, do you know that higher supra-orbitals are actually the result of higher cheekbones? And higher supra-obritals automatically mean straighter looking supra-orbitals. By your metric your friend has low, non-prominent cheekbones.


my cheekbones are high dw about that @StrangerDanger


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> looks tyronelite in that pic tbh.


check pms


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> im not showing you shit because you just posted my eye area again when i have not posted your mother once
> in fact ill literally make a cum edit of her right fucking now @VicMackey


Again an unscrupulous reply to a rather respectful post.

If you are so damn confident that you look "oh so good" then why don't you show me your face?, Why make people like @Preston your confidante and make them say good things about your face?
I personally hate salludon, but I would admit whatever surgeries he has done has made him extremely good looking, if your face is good looking too, then my opinion about you will be the same like salludon


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 8, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> my cheekbones are high dw about that @StrangerDanger


He's using @MisterMercedes's knowledge against you


----------



## Preston (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> Again an unscrupulous reply to a rather respectful post.
> 
> If you are so damn confident that you look "oh so good" then why don't you show me your face?, Why make people like @Preston your confidante and make them say good things about your face?
> I personally hate salludon, but I would admit whatever surgeries he has done has made him extremely good looking, if your face is good looking too, then my opinion about you will be the same like salludon



Ive seen him.he is a chadpreet 5.75-6 psl.


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> my cheekbones are high dw about that @StrangerDanger


>Low supra-orbitals
>High cheekbones 
Pick one


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> >Low supra-orbitals
> >High cheekbones
> Pick one


you can have both
like sean o'pry @StrangerDanger


----------



## Deleted member 16058 (Jun 8, 2022)

damn them lazy hihdus rotting here

oi mates i need my tea


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> He's using @MisterMercedes's knowledge against you


Yeah, why wouldn't I? Is his knowledge wrong? 
No, his conclusive evidence about O'pry's high cheekbones proves that high cheekbones-high supra-orbitals theory.


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> >Low supra-orbitals
> >High cheekbones
> Pick one


jfc do you know that people can have small orbits


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> Yeah, why wouldn't I? Is his knowledge wrong?
> No, his conclusive evidence about O'pry's high cheekbones proves that high cheekbones-high supra-orbitals theory.


not in any universe is sean o'pry high in supraorbitals 
literally anyone will tell you this


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> Again an unscrupulous reply to a rather respectful post.
> 
> If you are so damn confident that you look "oh so good" then why don't you show me your face?, Why make people like @Preston your confidante and make them say good things about your face?
> I personally hate salludon, but I would admit whatever surgeries he has done has made him extremely good looking, if your face is good looking too, then my opinion about you will be the same like salludon


@volcelfatcel is one of the best looking south asians I've seen unironically, roasting him does jack shit as he's objectively GL
however @VicMackey is all free to shit on


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 16058 (Jun 8, 2022)

we didn't have this shit on lookism 






@StrangerDanger @Preston 

@misterstabone MVP would put these shitskins in place.



@Anstrum95 cmon in rate these guys harsh and true


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> you can have both
> like sean o'pry @StrangerDanger


What you are talking about is how compact the orbitals can be, and how your eye fat pads fall over your upper eye, low supra-orbitals and high cheekbones don't co-exist, yes, you can have both set at mid, which will give you the illusion of both - high cheekbones and low supra-orbitals, something like Leo - 







Mid-high cheekbones, yet he has low appearing supra-orbitals.
Don't confuse eyebrow positioning with supra-orbital positioning, only his eyebrows are high set.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 8, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> not in any universe is sean o'pry high in supraorbitals
> literally anyone will tell you this


They're low, got great bones just above his eyes


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> What you are talking about is how compact the orbitals can be, and how your eye fat pads fall over your upper eye, low supra-orbitals and high cheekbones don't co-exist, yes, you can have both set at mid, which will give you the illusion of both - high cheekbones and low supra-orbitals, something like Leo -
> View attachment 1722923
> View attachment 1722922





StrangerDanger said:


> They're low, got great bones just above his eyes
> View attachment 1722925
> View attachment 1722928


i cba writing parragraphs but you are literally retarded if you think his are high in any universe
theyre extremely low compared to avg


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> What you are talking about is how compact the orbitals can be, and how your eye fat pads fall over your upper eye, low supra-orbitals and high cheekbones don't co-exist, yes, you can have both set at mid, which will give you the illusion of both - high cheekbones and low supra-orbitals, something like Leo -
> View attachment 1722923
> View attachment 1722922
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> @volcelfatcel is one of the best looking south asians I've seen unironically, roasting him does jack shit as he's objectively GL
> however @VicMackey is all free to shit on


Post his face, I'll be positive if he actually looks good, otherwise you know how he's going to get penalised


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> View attachment 1722924


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> Post his face, I'll be positive if he actually looks good, otherwise you know how he's going to get penalised


idk bro you seem to think o'pry has high supraorbitals


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> View attachment 1722937


ok man idc still a better side than u


----------



## mogstar (Jun 8, 2022)

Stopping@Nothing19 said:


> his face is similar to @mogstar


He mogs


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 8, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> my cheekbones are high dw about that @StrangerDanger


How did you get so lucky? Low set supras, high cheekbones etc. It's like you have every single chad trait. It is hard to believe tbh.


----------



## mogstar (Jun 8, 2022)

Dn rd but @volcelfatcel mogs


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> ok man idc still a better side than u


😂😂😂
@Preston 






*VS
*


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 8, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> @volcelfatcel is one of the best looking south asians I've seen unironically, roasting him does jack shit as he's objectively GL
> however @VicMackey is all free to shit on


There goes the bullies are usually subhuman cope.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 8, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> It's like you have every single chad trait


my nose isnt that good because its upturned + my mouth is narrow like most south asians
+ my gonions arent flared.


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> How did you get so lucky? Low set supras, high cheekbones etc. It's like you have every single chad trait. It is hard to believe tbh.


Probably larp, nobody who is all confident about his looks will be so sceptical to post his face, unless he is lying, which I'm pretty sure he is.


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> Probably larp, nobody who is all confident about his looks will be so sceptical to post his face, unless he is lying, which I'm pretty sure he is.


he's verified in dms


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> Probably larp, nobody who is all confident about his looks will be so sceptical to post his face, unless he is lying, which I'm pretty sure he is.


why would I larp, ive sent multiple motion videos to these people
unless i somehow managed to edit my entire face to a T with its exact flaws


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> Probably larp, nobody who is all confident about his looks will be so sceptical to post his face, unless he is lying, which I'm pretty sure he is.


Nah @VicMackey is pretty blackpilled when it comes to ratings. I trust him.


----------



## mogstar (Jun 8, 2022)

Mog battle of the Whites.
Vic Mackey vs Dev


----------



## mogstar (Jun 8, 2022)

I saw @volcelfatcel i rated him 1.5 psl


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 8, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> why would I larp, ive sent multiple motion videos to these people
> unless i somehow managed to edit my entire face to a T with its exact flaws


Cause you are on here bullying people. Most chads would be too busy slaying to have time for this site. Also, most people on here are below avg so it's unlikely any one user is a chad. But if @Preston and @VicMackey say you are a chad, I trust them.


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> my nose isnt that good because its upturned + my mouth is narrow like most south asians
> + my gonions arent flared.


Oh don't you worry little brother from Saudi Arabia, even Sean O'Pry has upturned nose and inward gonions -




You can also become model, just have to compromise with this guy to get modelling job -




@VicMackey


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

mogstar said:


> I saw @volcelfatcel i rated him 1.5 psl


😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## mogstar (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> 😂😂😂😂😂


Nah he’s close to 6 psl tbh


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 8, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> my nose isnt that good because its upturned + my mouth is narrow like most south asians
> + my gonions arent flared.


That's weird because I am assuming you have more of an middle-eastern pheno based on your eye area pic. They tend to have fleshy beak noses like mine. I have those other two flaws as well. Narrow mouth and rounded gonions


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

mogstar said:


> Mog battle of the Whites.
> Vic Mackey vs Dev


Mog battle of chimp vs Human - 



VS


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 8, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> That's weird because I am assuming you have more of an middle-eastern pheno based on your eye area pic. They tend to have fleshy beak noses like mine. I have those other two flaws as well. Narrow mouth and rounded gonions


narrow mouth doesnt matter much in motion
and my gonions arent exactly rounded
theyre like right in between straight and inward
theyve been exposed more and more now that im ~77kg


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> Oh don't you worry little brother from Saudi Arabia, even Sean O'Pry has upturned nose and inward gonions -
> View attachment 1722948
> 
> You can also become model, just have to compromise with this guy to get modelling job -
> View attachment 1722951


@VicMackey low IQ for posting that bottom pic. It is def gonna be turned into a meme.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 8, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> They tend to have fleshy beak noses like mine


I wish i had a downturned nose like them unironically
upturned is so bad becuase of nostril show + it doesnt go well with masc faces


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> Oh don't you worry little brother from Saudi Arabia, even Sean O'Pry has upturned nose and inward gonions -
> View attachment 1722948
> 
> You can also become model, just have to compromise with this guy to get modelling job -
> ...


@volcelfatcel you have to pleasure @VicMackey to get modelling job.


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> @VicMackey low IQ for posting that bottom pic. It is def gonna be turned into a meme.


idk even know whats so bad about it but yh i have no inhib


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> Oh don't you worry little brother from Saudi Arabia, even Sean O'Pry has upturned nose and inward gonions -
> View attachment 1722948
> 
> You can also become model, just have to compromise with this guy to get modelling job -
> ...


inward gonions are not good at all yet you believe they are because mistermercedes writes paragraphs with big words


----------



## Deleted member 16058 (Jun 8, 2022)

damn niggas mog me hard


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> inward gonions are not good at all yet you believe they are because mistermercedes writes paragraphs with big words


I legit have seen random Indians who have giga outward gonions and they look plain odd, bigonion 90 percent of bizygomatic width is ideal.


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 8, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> I wish i had a downturned nose like them unironically
> upturned is so bad becuase of nostril show + it doesnt go well with masc faces


My nose isn't exactly downturned. My nasolabial angle is high and I have nostril show. Dw my nose is bad too and I don't have other good features to offset it. Instead, I have a small chin and low ES ratio, which makes it stand out more.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> I legit have seen random Indians who have giga outward gonions and they look plain odd, bigonion 90 percent of bizygomatic width is ideal.


obviously too much of a good thing is a bad thing
outwards have always mogged and always will
its a masculine trait 
inward is completely feminine


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> idk even know whats so bad about it but yh i have no inhib


That's the exact reason why you confidently made a video about this -


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 8, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> inward gonions are not good at all yet you believe they are because mistermercedes writes paragraphs with big words


O pry looks worse with a wide angular chad jaw. You can see morphs on this site with a jaw like that and he looks uncanny in them. Inward gonions can sometimes be better. It always depends on the rest of your features.


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> obviously too much of a good thing is a bad thing
> outwards have always mogged and always will
> its a masculine trait
> inward is completely feminine


Hey listen man, I am offering you once last chance to reconcile, what's your call?


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 8, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> O pry looks worse with a wide angular chad jaw. You can see morphs on this site with a jaw like that and he looks uncanny in them. Inward gonions can sometimes be better. It always depends on the rest of your features.


ye because the morphs exaggerate the shit 
he'd look better in a natural morph with outward gonions


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> That's the exact reason why you confidently made a video about this -
> View attachment 1722968


dude literally no person on this site has said youre better looking than me, you are a hideous greasy rat who looks like he crawled out of his mother's ass instead of her pussy and you'd don't even have the bones to make up for your dogshit skin, NW3 and non-existent T levels. 

Just wait until my fetlife thread, legit landwhales refused to fuck you


----------



## Deleted member 16058 (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> dude literally no person on this site has said youre better looking than me, you are a hideous greasy rat who looks like he crawled out of his mother's ass instead of her pussy and you'd don't even have the bones to make up for your dogshit skin, NW3 and non-existent T levels.
> 
> Just wait until my fetlife thread, legit landwhales refused to fuck you



PLEASE TAG ME WHEN YOU POST


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> dude literally no person on this site has said youre better looking than me, you are a hideous greasy rat who looks like he crawled out of his mother's ass instead of her pussy and you'd don't even have the bones to make up for your dogshit skin, NW3 and non-existent T levels.
> 
> Just wait until my fetlife thread, legit landwhales refused to fuck you


In india, he might mog due to better pheno and height. But yeah. He is below normie rn due to bloat and bad skin.


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> dude literally no person on this site has said youre better looking than me, you are a hideous greasy rat who looks like he crawled out of his mother's ass instead of her pussy and you'd don't even have the bones to make up for your dogshit skin, NW3 and non-existent T levels.
> 
> Just wait until my fetlife thread, legit landwhales refused to fuck you


What? You went up to landwhales and asked them if they would fuck dev? Peak autism JFL.


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> In india, he might mog due to better pheno and height. But yeah. He is below normie rn due to bloat and bad skin.


even in india he's incel man, he's never even kissed a girl and he's 22 

his height means nothing with his dogshit frame, man boobs and legit birthing hips wider than his shoulders


----------



## Deleted member 16058 (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> dude literally no person on this site has said youre better looking than me, you are a hideous greasy rat who looks like he crawled out of his mother's ass instead of her pussy and you'd don't even have the bones to make up for your dogshit skin, NW3 and non-existent T levels.
> 
> Just wait until my fetlife thread, legit landwhales refused to fuck you



was it Indian landwhales?


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> What? You went up to landwhales and asked them if they would fuck dev? Peak autism JFL.


no ive been pretending to be devansh on fetlife for the past week larping as a submissive male bdsm enthuisiast who likes being publically humiliated. I was dming landwhales on there.

I have shown dev to people irl tho


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

Walter said:


> was it Indian landwhales?


no white ones


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> even in india he's incel man, he's never even kissed a girl and he's 22
> 
> his height means nothing with his dogshit frame, man boobs and legit birthing hips wider than his shoulders


He isn't a truecel. Most indians look worse than him btw.

He could build his upper body to compensate for his wide hips and compensate for his below avg frame. And once he is lean, his gyno won't stand out that much. 

Fully softmaxxed, he def won't be an incel dude. You are not being objective here.


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> even in india he's incel man, he's never even kissed a girl and he's 22


So all those stories about him being swarmed by people are all LARP I guess.


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> He isn't a truecel. Most indians look worse than him btw.
> 
> He could build his upper body to compensate for his wide hips and compensate for his below avg frame. And once he is lean, his gyno won't stand out that much.


He can't, he has extremely bad muscle building genetics and didnt put on any mass after working out for 6 months @volcelfatcel 


Pakicel said:


> Fully softmaxxed, he def won't be an incel dude. You are not being objective here.


he's refusing to and is probably incapable of softmaxxing. He's 3.25 psl rn, he could become average like in this highly edited pic









but he won't. He's totally mentally incapable of understanding he needs to improve and this delusion has made him functionally a truecel in smv


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> So all those stories about him being swarmed by people are all LARP I guess.


Not larp, this was recently on 21st April. I went there for a dance show, was wearing a black blazer, black Jeans and a white shirt with a tie as it was our theme for the dance show, right after the performance all the people(most of them were girls) wanted to take a picture with me, it's just that I had to leave early. 

What a sad life I must to have to larp the above, it isn't larp.


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> He can't, he has extremely bad muscle building genetics and didnt put on any mass after working out for 6 months @volcelfatcel
> 
> he's refusing to and is probably incapable of softmaxxing. He's 3.25 psl rn, he could become average like in this highly edited pic
> View attachment 1722979
> ...


Guy with this side profile shouldn't be allowed to berate someone's looks - 





Literal potato face.


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> Not larp, this was recently on 21st April. I went there for a dance show, was wearing a black blazer, black Jeans and a white shirt with a tie as it was our theme for the dance show, right after the performance all the people(most of them were girls) wanted to take a picture with me, it's just that I had to leave early.
> 
> What a sad life I must to have to larp the above, it isn't larp.



You're ugly and will never have sex with a woman based on mutual attraction.


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> He can't, he has extremely bad muscle building genetics and didnt put on any mass after working out for 6 months @volcelfatcel


Do we know if he followed a proper routine? He could hop on roids if his genetics are not the best.


VicMackey said:


> he's refusing to and is probably incapable of softmaxxing. He's 3.25 psl rn, he could become average like in this highly edited pic
> View attachment 1722979
> View attachment 1722980
> 
> ...


I agree tbh. All he needs to do is softmax tbh. His IPD stands out a lot less when he is lean too.


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> All he needs to do is softmax tbh


And yet he can't because of the mental gridlock that he was born with. Simply his genetic destiny. Some people are born without chins, others are born with delusions, sometimes a special subhuman comes along born with the worst of both worlds.


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> And yet he can't because of the mental gridlock that he was born with. Simply his genetic destiny. Some people are born without chins, others are born with delusions, sometimes a special subhuman comes along born with the worst of both worlds.


Yeah. He will never ascend because he is not willing to accept that he needs to improve.


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Do we know if he followed a proper routine? He could hop on roids if his genetics are not the best.
> 
> I agree tbh. All he needs to do is softmax tbh. His IPD stands out a lot less when he is lean too.


I have 67-68 mm interpupillary distance, that's not bad at all.


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> I have 67-68 mm interpupillary distance, that's not bad at all.


Yes you do.


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> And yet he can't because of the mental gridlock that he was born with. Simply his genetic destiny. Some people are born without chins, others are born with delusions, sometimes a special subhuman comes along born with the worst of both worlds.


"Without chins" 

Meanwhile you jackass, don't even have a proper lower third - 





What is that lower third?


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> "Without chins"
> 
> Meanwhile you jackass, don't even have a proper lower third -
> View attachment 1722994
> ...


admit you were bullied in high school btw


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> admit you were bullied in high school btw


I kinda was, but not cause of the way I look. Since I live in Southern part of India, I happen to meet a lot who looked like you and had the same loser attitude, god how I wish I could vent my frustration out by literally thrashing you to the point of mercy, you continually remind me off all the weakling losers I met in school, I wanted to literally drag their subhuman faces on road till the face literally is skinned.


----------



## Preston (Jun 8, 2022)

Ok forum warriors.. Let's take a kitkat break.


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> I kinda was, but not cause of the way I look. Since I live in Southern part of India, I happen to meet a lot who looked like you and had the same loser attitude, god how I wish I could vent my frustration out by literally thrashing you to the point of mercy, you continually remind me off all the weakling losers I met in school, I wanted to literally drad their subhuman faces on road till the face literally is skinned.


oh boy that is just beautiful devansh was a bully victim in school

@volcelfatcel @chaddyboi66 @currylightskin @StrangerDanger @Preston @RabidRosaries @Moggedbyevery1 @Salludon


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> oh boy that is just beautiful devansh was a bully victim in school
> 
> @volcelfatcel @chaddyboi66 @currylightskin @StrangerDanger @Preston @RabidRosaries @Moggedbyevery1 @Salludon


So?


----------



## currylightskin (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> oh boy that is just beautiful devansh was a bully victim in school
> 
> @volcelfatcel @chaddyboi66 @currylightskin @StrangerDanger @Preston @RabidRosaries @Moggedbyevery1 @Salludon


brutal .......


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

Preston said:


> Ok forum warriors.. Let's take a kitkat break.
> 
> View attachment 1723025


Sure


----------



## currylightskin (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> So?


low t dicklet soycuck vegan trait


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> So?


*The way you're treated in highschool that basically sets the template for the way you'll be treated for the rest of your life. Being bullied in highschool is not the norm and if the majority of people are not like you then you are functionally inferior to them in the court of public opinion (which is the only thing that matters when determining one's place in society). This means you are not a valuable person to society and you will not reap the benefits of being accepted by people around you. *

*"If you run into an asshole in the morning, you ran into an asshole. If you run into assholes all day, you're the asshole". *

*There is something deeply, deeply functionally wrong with who you are. Devansh, you are broken and you don't fit in with everyone else. You were born to be bullied. They're right, you're wrong and you will not be successful in life because it's everyone else in the world besides your mother and aunties who decides where you go. Call them unscrupulous all you want, call them rat finks all you want but at the end of the day: they don't want you and that hurts you. It's finished. *


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Preston (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> oh boy that is just beautiful devansh was a bully victim in school
> 
> @volcelfatcel @chaddyboi66 @currylightskin @StrangerDanger @Preston @RabidRosaries @Moggedbyevery1 @Salludon


Hyderabadi bhais


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> *The way you're treated in highschool that basically sets the template for the way you'll be treated for the rest of your life. Being bullied in highschool is not the norm and if the majority of people are not like you then you are functionally inferior to them in the court of public opinion (which is the only thing that matters when determining one's place in society). This means you are not a valuable person to society and you will not reap the benefits of being accepted by people around you. *
> 
> *"If you run into an asshole in the morning, you ran into an asshole. If you run into assholes all day, you're the asshole". *
> 
> *There is something deeply, deeply functionally wrong with who you are. Devansh, you are broken and you don't fit in with everyone else. They're right, you're wrong and you will not be successful in life because it's everyone else in the world besides your mother and aunties who decides where you go. Call them unscrupulous all you want, call them rat finks all you want but at the end of the day: they don't want you and that hurts you. It's finished. *


You are so ruthless


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> You are so ruthless


dude he has gotten on my nerves so so bad, I'm usually very nice to people who are nice back


----------



## Truemaxxer (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> I have 67-68 mm interpupillary distance, that's not bad at all.


you are retarded if you think you have 67-68mm your ipd is clearly shit tier in the pics and videos 
How can you lie about sich a thing while everybody can verify it isnt the case are you mentally ill or something

Also why are supposedly ugly people putting down other supposedly ugly people based on their looks
and its always Indians on this site


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> dude he has gotten on my nerves so so bad, I'm usually very nice to people who are nice back


When you ever nice to me you sewer rat?!!
You just joined the forum and ambushed me with your bully threads about me.


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

Truemaxxer said:


> you are retarded if you think you have 67-68mm your ipd is clearly shit tier in the pics and videos
> How can you lie about sich a thing while everybody can verify it isnt the case are you mentally ill or something
> 
> Also why are supposedly ugly people putting down other supposedly ugly people based on their looks
> and its always Indians on this site


Get lost you disgusting rat!!

I have a good interpupillary distance -




And a measured eye separation ratio of 0.45, which is the masculine ideal.


----------



## inferiorpispot234 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## IncelsBraincels (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> View attachment 1722797
> View attachment 1722800


paleo atlantid mogger on the right


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> *The way you're treated in highschool that basically sets the template for the way you'll be treated for the rest of your life. Being bullied in highschool is not the norm and if the majority of people are not like you then you are functionally inferior to them in the court of public opinion (which is the only thing that matters when determining one's place in society). This means you are not a valuable person to society and you will not reap the benefits of being accepted by people around you. *
> 
> *"If you run into an asshole in the morning, you ran into an asshole. If you run into assholes all day, you're the asshole". *
> 
> *There is something deeply, deeply functionally wrong with who you are. Devansh, you are broken and you don't fit in with everyone else. You were born to be bullied. They're right, you're wrong and you will not be successful in life because it's everyone else in the world besides your mother and aunties who decides where you go. Call them unscrupulous all you want, call them rat finks all you want but at the end of the day: they don't want you and that hurts you. It's finished. *


Cavill was bullied for being fat and see where he has gotten - 




While unscrupulous bullies like you post their subhuman side profile in their own troll thread -


----------



## Truemaxxer (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> Get lost you disgusting rat!!
> 
> I have a good interpupillary distance -
> View attachment 1723066
> ...


shut the fuck up i swear to god you are such an ugly looser you look literally vomit inducing and disgusting yYour ipd is so shit even in your best pic and its so fucking cringe you keep posting it like you look good or that it proves something

YOUR whore mother should have killed you when you were a little kid with this disgusting looks

oh and vic mogs you facially easily and after i have seen your disgusting body you might have fr some low t syndrome 

kill yourself you are fucking waste of air


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 8, 2022)

Preston said:


> Ok forum warriors.. Let's take a kitkat break.
> 
> View attachment 1723025


You are here forever.


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> Cavill was bullied for being fat and see where he has gotten -
> View attachment 1723076
> 
> While unscrupulous bullies like you post their subhuman side profile in their own troll thread -
> ...


he was bullied for his looks, you were bullied for you personality/demeanor. You're done. You could have been average looking but your brain won't let you. Throw in the towel on life. Sit your parents down and tell them that you'll never amount to anything and ask them to give you a moderate sum of money so you can use drugs and fuck hookers for a while then bottom out for good.


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> *The way you're treated in highschool that basically sets the template for the way you'll be treated for the rest of your life. Being bullied in highschool is not the norm and if the majority of people are not like you then you are functionally inferior to them in the court of public opinion (which is the only thing that matters when determining one's place in society). This means you are not a valuable person to society and you will not reap the benefits of being accepted by people around you. *
> 
> *"If you run into an asshole in the morning, you ran into an asshole. If you run into assholes all day, you're the asshole". *
> 
> *There is something deeply, deeply functionally wrong with who you are. Devansh, you are broken and you don't fit in with everyone else. You were born to be bullied. They're right, you're wrong and you will not be successful in life because it's everyone else in the world besides your mother and aunties who decides where you go. Call them unscrupulous all you want, call them rat finks all you want but at the end of the day: they don't want you and that hurts you. It's finished. *


Too pessimistic boyo. Or maybe I am coping because I was bullied in high school as well.


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

Truemaxxer said:


> shut the fuck up i swear to god you are such an ugly looser you look literally vomit inducing and disgusting yYour ipd is so shit even in your best pic and its so fucking cringe you keep posting it like you look good or that it proves something
> 
> YOUR whore mother should have killed you when you were a little kid with this disgusting looks
> 
> ...


You're getting permanently banned you rat Fink piglet-human abomination
@StormlitAqua - this guy is unnecessarily being abusive, please send him a strict warning


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> dude he has gotten on my nerves so so bad, I'm usually very nice to people who are nice back


Cope. You are a borderline sociopath.


----------



## currylightskin (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> Cavill was bullied for being fat and see where he has gotten -
> View attachment 1723076
> 
> While unscrupulous bullies like you post their subhuman side profile in their own troll thread -
> ...


imagine comparing your dalit malnourished vegan soycuck ass to cavill😸


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Too pessimistic boyo. Or maybe I am coping because I was bullied in high school as well.


It's not pessimism imo. Some people can turn it around after highschool (hell the biggest slayer I know was a loser in hs) but not if you are severely mentally ill like @2000. I've known and interacted with him for long enough to know he doesn't have the capacity to change or improve his situation. It's a brutal existence in store for him: where he's aware enough of his situation to suffer and want more but not aware to help himself.


----------



## currylightskin (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> You're getting permanently banned you rat Fink piglet-human abomination
> @StormlitAqua - this guy is unnecessarily being abusive, please send him a strict warning


what a soycuck


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Cope. You are a borderline sociopath.


Not borderline, the dude is completely over the line a whack job of magnanimous proportions,

Talking about proportions -








He doesn't have any good proportions in his face

Reply chimp-human abomination @VicMackey


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Cope. You are a borderline sociopath.


how jfl


----------



## sub5inchcel (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> Get lost you disgusting rat!!
> 
> I have a good interpupillary distance -
> View attachment 1723066
> ...


whats yiur skull height?


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> how jfl


You are going out of your way to bully some random kid and enjoy it. Other users like @Preston don't do this.


----------



## Truemaxxer (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> You're getting permanently banned you rat Fink piglet-human abomination
> @StormlitAqua - this guy is unnecessarily being abusive, please send him a strict warning


shut the fuck up you dog shit
literal pigs are more worth than your shitlife its so fucking cringe how you keep comparing yourself to models etc.. while you literally look like shit repulsive and just disgusting with shit skin and shit eyes fucking stomach-churning greasy hair

Your pics are so fucking disgusting i swear to god a literal pig would have more smv than you 
You are shit looking literally disgusting* i cant even describe how fucking vomit nducing you look and you post your shit face like a retard and after getting bullied so many fucking times you may finally come to the realisation you will stay your whole worthless shit live below average and ugly subhuman like the fucking pig you are*


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

sub5inchcel said:


> whats yiur skull height?


Don't know, ask @StrangerDanger , he knows about it


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

Truemaxxer said:


> shut the fuck up you dog shit
> literal pigs are more worth than your shitlife its so fucking cringe how you keep comparing yourself to models etc.. while you literally look like shit repulsive and just disgusting with shit skin and shit eyes fucking stomach-churning greasy hair
> 
> Your pics are so fucking disgusting i swear to god a literal pig would have more smv than you
> You are shit looking literally disgusting* i cant even describe how fucking vomit nducing you look and you post your shit face like a retard and after getting bullied so many fucking times you may finally come to the realisation you will stay your whole worthless shit live below average and ugly subhuman like the fucking pig you are*


@StormlitAqua @Preston , ban this scum bag


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> You are going out of your way to bully some random kid and enjoy it. Other users like @Preston don't do this.


I dont enjoy it at all man, I don't enjoy doing anything beside light teasing but devansh is just too much. He puts the heat on me to the point where I'm forced to retaliate or be forever looked down on by the rest of the forum for not having any self respect.


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> I dont enjoy it at all man, I don't enjoy doing anything beside light teasing but devansh is just too much. He puts the heat on me to the point where I'm forced to retaliate or be forever looked down on by the rest of the forum for not having any self respect.


Oh my sweet subhuman
Did you did your forget that you have the worst side profile on this forum? - 










Literal dalit beggar turned carjacker phenotype


----------



## Truemaxxer (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> @StormlitAqua @Preston , ban this scum bag


keep crying disgusting looking literal pig shit 

funny thing is you are probably treated your whole live like dog/pig shit since people will avoid you wehereever they can fucking subhuman abnomation may you rest in piss

*In india literal COW SHIT >>>> DEV*


----------



## Preston (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> @StormlitAqua @Preston , ban this scum bag


Ban his for what?


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

Truemaxxer said:


> keep crying disgusting looking literal pig shit
> 
> funny thing is you are probably treated your whole live like dog/pig shit since people will avoid you wehereever they can fucking subhuman abnomation may you rest in piss
> 
> *In india literal COW SHIT >>>> DEV*


Ban him @StormlitAqua @Preston @AscendingHero


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

Preston said:


> Ban his for what?


At least send a warning, didn't do anything to him and he's being abusive


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> At least send a warning, didn't do anything to him and he's being abusive


you called him a scumbag btw


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> I dont enjoy it at all man, I don't enjoy doing anything beside light teasing but devansh is just too much. He puts the heat on me to the point where I'm forced to retaliate or be forever looked down on by the rest of the forum for not having any self respect.


this entire beef is cringy. especially devansh's insults.


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> At least send a warning, didn't do anything to him and he's being abusive


If you are gonna act so retarded, even people irl are gonna treat you like this.


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> you called him a scumbag btw


That's after he wrote 15 paragraphs of abuse about me.


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> That's after he wrote 15 paragraphs of abuse about me.


you started it


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> If you are gonna act so retarded, even people irl are gonna treat you like this.


I thought you were at least a little decent, but guess most povertistanis are inbred genetic abominations. How are you telling that I am acting retarded?


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> you started it


I don't even know that whack job, how will I start it you potato lower third chimp lookalike?!


----------



## Truemaxxer (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> At least send a warning, didn't do anything to him and he's being abusive


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> I don't even know that whack job, how will I start it you potato lower third chimp lookalike?!


@Preston please ban this scumbag he just said a meanie at me


----------



## Truemaxxer (Jun 8, 2022)

btw guys 67 mm ipd
@2000 pls kill yourself you disgusting looking pig


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> I thought you were at least a little decent, but guess most povertistanis are inbred genetic abominations. How are you telling that I am acting retarded?


Why do you make such ridiculous claims? You say you look like tom cruise, brandon routh, are 6.5 PSL, hunter eyes/perfect IPD. I mean it is not just the users here. IRL, people will think you are an idiot. 

I want you to record yourself making the claims you make here in front of random strangers and upload it on youtube. The vast majority of people are not gonna see you as some confident dude who knows his worth but would just think you are severely retarded.


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> @Preston please ban this scumbag he just said a meanie at me


You graphic video of robbing people and pleasuring pigs is coming up. Till then ciao subhuman -


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Why do you make such ridiculous claims? You say you look like tom cruise, brandon routh, are 6.5 PSL, hunter eyes/perfect IPD. I mean it is not just the users here. IRL, people will think you are an idiot.
> 
> I want you to record yourself making the claims you make here in front of random strangers and upload it on youtube. The vast majority of people are not gonna see you as some confident dude who knows his worth but would just think you are severely retarded.


I have been compared to Tom Cruise in real life you inbred genetically impaired inferior chimp! Never claim anything baseless


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> I have been compared to Tom Cruise in real life you inbred genetically impaired inferior chimp! Never claim anything baseless


Even I have lol. It does not mean anything. People IRL are not as honest as they are on here.


----------



## Preston (Jun 8, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Even I have lol. It does not mean anything. People IRL are not as honest as they are on here.


Rate


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 8, 2022)

Preston said:


> Rate
> 
> 
> View attachment 1723137


5 PSL range I guess? That is abraham, right?

Btw none of the bollywood actors have much appeal in the west. They'd lose to white normies on tinder.


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> I have been compared to Tom Cruise in real life you inbred genetically impaired inferior chimp! Never claim anything baseless


I saw this dude get called very attractive and was compared to some bollywood actors by normies:






See what I mean? Never rely on what people say to your face because most people do not have the balls to be honest. The only real way to guage your attractiveness is by using dating apps and see how your perform on them.


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 8, 2022)

Preston said:


> Rate
> 
> 
> View attachment 1723137


Btw has your colouring improved since you have been on that routine you mentioned? Does your skin look like these guys now:


----------



## Preston (Jun 8, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> 5 PSL range I guess? That is abraham, right?
> 
> Btw none of the bollywood actors have much appeal in the west. They'd lose to white normies on tinder.


He is handsome asf tbh. Not many psl features bur very conventionally GL. What would you rate him @VicMackey


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

Preston said:


> He is handsome asf tbh. Not many psl features bur very conventionally GL. What would you rate him @VicMackey
> 
> View attachment 1723146


I've never found him especially good looking facially, there's something about his eyes that puts me off. Still above average but imo someone like Fawad Khan or Aditya Roy is a lot better looking.


----------



## inferiorpispot234 (Jun 8, 2022)

Preston said:


> He is handsome asf tbh. Not many psl features bur very conventionally GL. What would you rate him @VicMackey
> 
> View attachment 1723146


indian gandy tbh


----------



## Preston (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> I've never found him especially good looking facially, there's something about his eyes that puts me off. Still above average but imo someone like Fawad Khan or Aditya Roy is a lot better looking.


Aditya Roy Kapoor yes but not Fawad. He mogs him with his physique and height alone


----------



## ascension (Jun 8, 2022)

What does vickmackey look like without the beard? The beard makes him look like a 40 year old tamil uncle


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

@Introvertednarc ur such a slow reader bro those jfls were like 20 mins apart


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

ascension said:


> What does vickmackey look like without the beard? The beard makes him look like a 40 year old tamil uncle


Considerably worse. I cant grow hair on my cheeks but I have a bad philtrum so the goatee is a compromise. Rate anyway


----------



## ascension (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> Considerably worse. I cant grow hair on my cheeks but I have a bad philtrum so the goatee is a compromise. Rate anyway



Hmm I see. It's just that the beard style is most commonly seen on older men. Why not try something like this?


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

ascension said:


> Hmm I see. It's just that the beard style is most commonly seen on older men. Why not try something like this?
> 
> View attachment 1723194


Ive tried that and it makes my chin look too big and uncanny


----------



## Introvertednarc (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> @Introvertednarc ur such a slow reader bro those jfls were like 20 mins apart


Bruh I went back to watching Naruto bc I got bored and came back to finish reading the rest of the thread. Problem ?


----------



## Preston (Jun 8, 2022)

Preston said:


> Aditya Roy Kapoor yes but not Fawad. He mogs him with his physique and height alone


@VicMackey ignored me because he is too busy fighting wars across different threads on looksmax.org


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

Preston said:


> @VicMackey ignored me because he is too busy fighting wars across different threads on looksmax.org


I find fawad better looking facially tbh vuz his eye area is better and he beardfrauds a good jaw.

Abraham kinda looks like this guy ik irl but lean and that always kinda made me subconsciously associste him w never getting laid.


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

Preston said:


> Rate
> 
> 
> View attachment 1723137


lmfao at you trying to derail a dev bullying thread with bollywood actor ratings after countless of your bollywood rate threads were derailed by dev bullying jfl


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 8, 2022)

bump


----------



## inferiorpispot234 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 16058 (Jun 8, 2022)

inferiorpispot234 said:


> View attachment 1723315



me when i found that @StrangerDanger is a dravidian pajeet


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 8, 2022)

Walter said:


> @StrangerDanger[/USER] is a dravidian pajeet
> 
> View attachment 1723320


Why does everyone think I am indian


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

Walter said:


> me when i found that @StrangerDanger is a dravidian pajeet
> 
> View attachment 1723320


my mans been reading postmodern-makinithappen era threads


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> Why does everyone think I am indian


natural rating instinct


----------



## Deleted member 16058 (Jun 8, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> Why does everyone think I am indian



damn bruh ok Ramesh


----------



## Deleted member 16058 (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> my mans been reading postmodern-makinithappen era threads



true


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 8, 2022)

Walter said:


> damn bruh ok Ramesh
> 
> View attachment 1723325


my name sounds germanic as fuck


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

@VicMackey 
40 percent people think he is your dad -







Are you finally meeting your dad, he's been crying and wants to meet you


----------



## Deleted member 16058 (Jun 8, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> my name sounds germanic as fuck



Damn ok 






mister Olaf Kumar


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> @VicMackey
> 40 percent people think he is your dad -
> View attachment 1723329
> View attachment 1723332
> ...


*If you were bullied for your looks spaz around



*





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> *If you were bullied for your looks spaz around
> View attachment 1723346
> *
> 
> View attachment 1723347


@FailedNormieManlet @Chadethnic101 @Preston 

if any of you speak hindi can you translate what hes saying please


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> *If you were bullied for your looks spaz around
> View attachment 1723346
> *
> 
> View attachment 1723347


whats the context of the video


----------



## Deleted member 16058 (Jun 8, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> my name sounds germanic as fuck



i reported you for being indian sir 







mr @Gargantuan i want Jewish administration to look into this case!!!


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> whats the context of the video


i think its just his mum asking him to sing but idk


----------



## Preston (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> @FailedNormieManlet @Chadethnic101 @Preston
> 
> if any of you speak hindi can you translate what hes saying please


He is singing this song


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 8, 2022)

Walter said:


> i reported you for being indian sir
> 
> View attachment 1723351
> 
> ...


he can check the location of my ip


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

Preston said:


> He is singing this song



no i mean what was he saying to his mum before


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

Preston said:


> He is singing this song



i love these music videos tbh, they're so cheery and bright. Always puts me in a good mood


----------



## Preston (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> no i mean what was he saying to his mum before


He said "Mom I will finish everything today with this song" something along those lines.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 8, 2022)

Preston said:


> He said "Mom I will finish everything today with this song" something along those lines.


wtf mirin language skills
how do you know this


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

Preston said:


> He said "Mom I will finish everything today with this song" something along those lines.


@2000 the song isn't what finished everything for you that day


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> wtf mirin language skills
> how do you know this


bro he's literally from india lmfao


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> bro he's literally from india lmfao


i thought they had hundreds of languages


----------



## Preston (Jun 8, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> wtf mirin language skills
> how do you know this


The language he is speaking and my mother tongue are somewhat similar


----------



## Deleted member 16058 (Jun 8, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> he can check the location of my ip



location is probably Malmö


----------



## Deleted member 16058 (Jun 8, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> he can check the location of my ip



know your overlords hindu boy it was ukrainians that conquered india

jai hind brotha all indo-europeans originated in Ukraine we are true aryans 

jfl at some arab faggots like @the BULL claiming he's aryan or Italian






Science | AAAS







www.science.org


----------



## Deleted member 16058 (Jun 8, 2022)

Walter said:


> know your overlords hindu boy it was ukrainians that conquered india
> 
> jai hind brotha all indo-europeans originated in Ukraine we are true aryans
> 
> ...



@Preston do you recognize Ukrainian claim on all of India?

I will put you as mayor of Kolkata bro 

Hot chicks there 😏


----------



## Deleted member 16058 (Jun 8, 2022)

Walter said:


> @Preston do you recognize Ukrainian claim on all of India?
> 
> I will put you as mayor of Kolkata bro
> 
> Hot chicks there 😏



@StrangerDanger @Preston 

new flag of India once Ukrainian overlords rule India 😏


----------



## Preston (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> The cortiscol spike I had when I saw this
> View attachment 1723421


@loox doesn't post often but when he is does it is always something entertaining or informative.


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

Preston said:


> @loox doesn't post often but when he is does it is always something entertaining or informative.


@loox is a sadistic loner who probably licks walls of his basement to over-compensate for the lack of women in his life.


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> Some probably by now impotent roided guy with a face like a bad morph doesn't stand a chance against me.


Unironically the best troll on this forum 

@VicMackey @Preston


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Unironically the best troll on this forum
> 
> @VicMackey @Preston


i feel bad for the poor indian kid who's pics he stole to larp as


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

@loox - listen you dog pleasuring roidcel, your face is like someone purposefully botched your ogre face. Literally what is this?! -




Did you get force makeout sessions with orangutans ha?!


----------



## Atem Rah (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 15004 (Jun 8, 2022)

@2000 as a neutral party in this, you don't look white or med, you have different facial features and bone structure, you just look North Indian (not a bad thing). You don't look like Tom Cruise or Ballou(?) either, I don't understand what you're saying.

What's your ethnicity, bhai?


----------



## Preston (Jun 8, 2022)

6 pages in and the thread shows no signs of ending. The plot has intensified. Mirin tbh


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

PrinterAndFaxMachin said:


> @2000 as a neutral party in this, you don't look white or med, you have different facial features and bone structure, you just look North Indian (not a bad thing). You don't look like Tom Cruise or Ballou(?) either, I don't understand what you're saying.
> 
> What's your ethnicity, bhai?


Great!, New guy who wants to cope.


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> what would you say the psl difference between @volcelfatcel and @2000 is btw?
> 
> 2 imo


@volcelfatcel sounds like a chad with the sorts of claims others make about him. Low set supras, high cheekbones, angular lower third, persian pheno etc.


----------



## justadude (Jun 8, 2022)

This shit will never get old jfl


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 8, 2022)

Preston said:


> The language he is speaking and my mother tongue are somewhat similar


What language is it? Aren't you tamil?


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 9, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> nah that doesnt make sense
> being fat doesnt cause nasolabial folds
> in fact being lacking face fat is what causes them
> 
> ...


I guess it is caused by recession in the lower maxilla region.


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 9, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> I guess it is caused by recession in the lower maxilla region.


Not always though. There are often multiple causes. But I think dev could definitely benefit from more forward growth. Only problem is he has a bit of an alien skull with a larger than ideal neurocranium.


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 9, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Not always though. There are often multiple causes. But I think dev could definitely benefit from more forward growth. Only problem is he has a bit of an alien skull with a larger than ideal neurocranium.


I have a long overall skull which is a slayer trait. Testified by @StrangerDanger


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 9, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Not always though. There are often multiple causes. But I think dev could definitely benefit from more forward growth. Only problem is he has a bit of an alien skull with a larger than ideal neurocranium.


What more forward growth do you want?! 

Here is Atesh Salih's side profile compared to mine -


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 9, 2022)

@justinzayn dev interview thread in offtopic


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Jun 25, 2022)

Preston said:


> Rate
> 
> 
> View attachment 1723137


tf is that john abraham? one of the few ppl id say descended by beard a light stubble would have been perfect for him


----------



## BugeyeBigNoseCurry (Jun 25, 2022)

2000 said:


> View attachment 1722787
> View attachment 1722790
> 
> The resemblance is uncanny down to even the nose.


brootal racepill by an Indian


----------

